# Ayurveda..



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried or been a long term practitioner of Ayurveda?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayurveda


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 24, 2007)

Not long term but I do practice --I am heavy into balancing my chakras, meditation, yoga, eating/living green (as much as I can stand), etc. It has been such a great experience. If you are thinking about it I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 24, 2007)

No but I am Reiki Master and I practice meditation, chakra balancing, some reflexology, and have gome veggie. There is a lot of good in Eastern practices.:bow:


----------

